# Long island trial



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

anyone have the call backs?


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Hey Warren,

Mark told me that your Rider was back to the 2nd, you probably know more by now. I believe 23 back to the WB. I will try to get callbacks in the am.

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby results:

1) #10 - Aarrow - O/H Bart Clark
2) #4 - Lucky Times - O/H Drew Clendaniel
3) #5 - CH Frosty Hills Seacoast Bullrush SH WDQ - O/H Andrew Kenneally 
4) #11 - Willie's Blazin Maddie - O/H Cal Rumbley
RJ) #13 - Tucked Away At River's Edge - O/Alex Abraham H/Ed Forry

JAMS - #1, #3, #9 

Congrats to All!

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callback to the 3rd Series:

2, 3, 9, 16, 18, 20, 28, 29, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 42, 43, 44, 47, 53, 54, 56, 58, 59, 60

~~~

Amateur to start 8 am at Hank McNeil's - Ditch Field. Qual to start 10 am, location TBD.. as of now at Bill Thompson's - Blue Springs Kennel.


Barb


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Thank you Barb!!!


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

A big ATTA BOY to Aarrow who ages out of Derby contention on 5/22/12 and his owner, handler and sole trainer-Bart Clark- for earning 76 Derby points. If Aarrow handles as well as he marks, he'll be something to watch in AA competition.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Qualifying results: 

1) #5 - Creekside's Mr Wiley - O/Warren Price H/Mark Mosher
2) #3 - Timber Town Eclipse - O/? H/Patti Roberts
3) #16 - Casey's Last Chance ll JH - O/H Cal Rumbley


Congrats!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open Results:

1) #56 - Ironweeds High Bird Shooter - O/H Paul Brown.... New FC/AFC... Congrats!
2) #44 - FC AFC Rebel Ridge's Devils Luck, MH - O/Jeff Lyons-Madelyn Yelton H/Lynn Yelton
3) #37 - Squeeze Play II - O/H Paul Brown
4) #33 - Beaverdam's What You Need - O/Rich & Dolores Smith H/Rick Roberts
RJ) #42 - Caernac's Wise MS Rooter - O/Frank & Mimi Kearney H/Mimi Kearney

JAMS: 3, 18, 20, 29, 43, 53, 54, 60

Congrats to All!


Barb


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Congratulations Paul Brown! Looks like he has two really nice dogs. Player became an uncle this afternoon. 

Mike Beadle

www.beadleretrievers.com


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

mikebeadle said:


> Congratulations Paul Brown! Looks like he has two really nice dogs. Player became an uncle this afternoon.
> 
> Mike Beadle
> 
> www.beadleretrievers.com


Yes, he has *3* nice dogs Nice guy + Nice dogs. Congrats Paul!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur Callbacks to 2nd Series:

1, 2, 4, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 15, 16, 20, 22, 23, 24, 26, 30, 31, 32, 33, 37-44, 46, 48, 51, 52, 53, 56, 58

Started 2nd Series, but did not complete will continue in AM.

Rotation: 1, 45, 30, 15


Barb


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Paul has always had nice dogs


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Amateur call backs to watermarks

2,8,10,20,23,24,32,41,42,43,46,53,56

13 dogs back


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to Paul. That is fantastic.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Charlie Lesser said:


> A big ATTA BOY to Aarrow who ages out of Derby contention on 5/22/12 and his owner, handler and sole trainer-Bart Clark- for earning 76 Derby points. If Aarrow handles as well as he marks, he'll be something to watch in AA competition.


Way to go Aarrow and Bart!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1) #41 - FC AFC Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit MH CGC CD RA - O/Milly B Welsh & Charles L. Hayden - H/Charlie Hayden
2) #20 - River's Edge Bay Pilot - O/H Alex Abraham 
3) #10 - Black Magic's Return to Lender*** - O/Wendy Buckler & Newt Cropper - H/Wendy Buckler
4) #24 - High Speed Roll - O/Robert & Marsha Graham - H/Bob Graham
RJ) #2 - Topbrass Linekin's Riptide*** - O/H Cameron Clark

JAMS: 8, 23, 32, 42, 43, 46, 53, 56

Congrats to All!


Barb


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

mbcorsini said:


> Way to Paul. That is fantastic.


Way to go Paul, you're really running with the big dogs now!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Barb, 

Thanks for posting the amateur results. Just wanted to let you know that I handled Repo in the amateur.
Thanks,
Wendy 
_#10 Black Magic's Return to Lender*** - O/Wendy Buckler & Newt Cropper - H/Wendy Buckler_


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Wendy, it has been corrected. Just checked EE, if you put Newt's name on the premium when you enter as handler along side yours, you will not get the credit for running Repo there... both names are listed for running the dog. 

Now knowing that you handled.... Good for you! Congrats, way to go Wendy & Repo. Very nice.


Barb


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats on the 3rd, Wendy! Saw your first, as you know, and it was great! Was good to see you guys and yak a little while too.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Bait. Hope your birthday was all you hoped for. It was great seeing you & Kathy again.


----------

